# Norwegian:  returned customer



## jm88

Hei, 
Jeg forsøket å oversette returned customer(kunder som vil handler/komme igjen hos en butikk/restaurant,osv) til norsk, og fant bare "returnerte kunder" fra Google Translation. Menne dette uttrykket finner seg lite resultat på Google Search. Jeg klarte ikke å finne noen andre gode oversettelser. Kan du hjelpe meg?


----------



## henbjo

Tilbakevendende kunder?


----------



## JohanIII

Google translate är dålig för nordiska språk, men skriver du in _returned customer(s)_ är en rak översättning väl _returnerte kund(er)_?
Menar du kanske _return customer_?

Gjenvendende kund, kanske?
Men betyder det kanske mer att kunden "bara" kommer tillbaka gång på gång, dvs. _repeat customer_, enl. länken ovan?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Eller returning customer


----------



## jm88

JohanIII said:


> Google translate är dålig för nordiska språk, men skriver du in _returned customer(s)_ är en rak översättning väl _returnerte kund(er)_?
> Menar du kanske _return customer_?
> 
> Gjenvendende kund, kanske?
> Men betyder det kanske mer att kunden "bara" kommer tillbaka gång på gång, dvs. _repeat customer_, enl. länken ovan?


Ja, return customer eller repeat customer er det jeg ville si.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Jeg ville ha brukt fastkunde eller faste kunder


----------



## bicontinental

Bruger man ordet "stamkunde" på norsk?

Bic.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Eller "stamkunde". Takk skal du ha, bic.


----------



## basslop

NorwegianNYC said:


> Eller "stamkunde". Takk skal du ha, bic.



Tja, her er det snakk om nyanser. Iflg. "Clue" kan "Stamkunde" oversettes til "regular customer" på engelsk. Det er vel ikke helt det samme? Ordet "stamgjest" brukes om personer som f. eks. kommer regelmessig til den samme kafeen og ved det samme bordet. Jeg tror det er synonymt med "stamgjest". Likheten mellom det og "faste kunder" er at de kommer igjen flere ganger. Forskjellen mellom dem er at "faste kunder" ikke kommer regelmessig.

Jeg kommer ikke med noen bombastiske fakta, det er bare basert på hvordan det høres ut i mine ører.


----------



## Sepia

bicontinental said:


> Bruger man ordet "stamkunde" på norsk?
> 
> Bic.



Og hvis de ikke er stamkunder endnu? 

Hvis man vil lade kunder, som har vaeret der én gang foer, indgaa i statistikken?


----------



## Ben Jamin

I think that an equivalent of returning customer is seldom used in Norwegian, and when used, a paraphrasis is used "en kunde som kommer igjen". When I worked with sales we spoke a lot about "gjensalg" (a new sales operation), but never about a returning customer.


----------

